# New Sch1, first for dog and handler!!!!



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Big congrats to Carolina and Gala. Her first schutzhund trial as well as Gala's. 82/88/90


I know she was a little nervous, but looks like she managed to overcome it!! Way to go you guys!!! 

I'm sure she'll post pics when she gets home and gets a chance, but I was so excited waiting for the text messages all morning!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats Gala and Carolina!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way to go! Big congrats to both!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was thinking about Ms. Gala and Carolina all morning!







So is Carolina buying Gala that steak?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations... I was there for the obedience and protection portion of the trial. They did very well!! Carolina and Gala BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow what a great weekend for so many great dogs/handlers on this site!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone! I'm exhausted to say the least. Only slept 2 hours last night but I will post some pictures soon.
Gala did very well, great retrieves but I caused her many points due to inexperience. Leave and learn.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What great news!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations! What a great weekend for lots of folks.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big







Carolina!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats!!!!!!! YAY!!


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

WOOOHOOOO!!!! CONGRATS TO YOU!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Carolina did a great job, I didn't get to see the SchH1 tracks (cause I ended up laying the SchH2 & SchH3 tracks) but I got to see the B-C phases. Carolina and Gala did very good obedience, and would have had a high SG or V-Obedience, if not for a mistake just before the sendout.. The dumbells were the best of the trial and the judge could only find fault with the unstraight finish's.. The Protection went well and I think there were zero handler errors and Gala gave the best she could have.. So all in all, I was happy I could make the trip to support Carolina, Tony and their club when asked... Congratulations again Carolina...


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Congratulations Carolina!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you!!! I was very happy with her Obedience routine, as Dennis said, her dumbell retrieves were awesome! We got the 2nd highest score in obe. out of the 4 SchH 1 dogs and that is only 2 points less than the dog who got high obe.







If it weren't because I messed up with the send out, she would have definitely gotten High Obe. But what's important is that she passed!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Carolina! Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It feels GREAT!!! I think everyone did awesome!!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations!

I must say I am so envious of you (and the other Sch folks)! I would so love to do this type of thing! Maybe someday...ho hum...

Congrats again! Loved the pics by the way!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go Carolina and Gala


----------

